# pwf foundation fastener question



## surferal (Feb 21, 2008)

According to csa-s406-92 in relation nails used in constructing a pressure treated foundation we may only use stainless steel nails or hot dipped galvanized nails but, not electro galvanized nails. My question is regarding Bostitch's "thickcoat" electro-galvanized nails for a coil framing gun. Bostitch claims that these nails are better than hot dipped galvanized nails and are for use in all pressure treated wood. (see bostitsch web site for more info. Has any one heard if these nails are acceptable for use in a pwf foundation, if they are better than hot dipped nails then I would assume the answer is yes, and I am only assuming. Any help would be appreciated. Allan


----------



## BJC (Mar 21, 2008)

*Fasteners*

Are you using ACQ or MCQ lumber? If it is ACQ I would use stainless if you can. There has been quite a few studies about the use of even hot dipped fasteners being eaten at with in a few years in ACQ treated materials. Even the Z-max treatment on Simpson ties have had surface corrosion issues within a fairly short period of installation time in some instances. The Copper in the treatment just kills the Zinc on the coatings. The MCQ has a little less copper in it and are in much smaller particles that doesn't go after the coating as fast. I guess it depends on the treatment of the wood you are using and what the inspectors will allow. Most treaters of MCQ lumber only require a "corrosion resistent" fastener or up at G90 level, it is a lot less corrosive than ACQ and they claim 25% less than the old CCA. I don't have enough experience with the Bostitch electro fasteners to tell you one way or another on those. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes the nails are acceptable and are code approved, and test do say that they are better than HD Galvanized.

But no glavanized nail will last forever, the galvanizing is sacrificial and will eventually be eaten away. And who really knows how long it will last, depending on conditions could be 5 or 20 years.

On something like this I would not use anything but stainless. In the overall costs it is not that much more money, and this is a very important part of the house. And you do want it to last for more than a few years, right.


----------



## georgia dawg (Aug 12, 2005)

PWF wood treatment has a much higher chemical content than regular PT wood because it must be rated for below ground use. don't skimp. use stainless.


----------



## surferal (Feb 21, 2008)

thankyou for your input. The treated wood being used will be treated with cca not the newer acq which is more corrosive. Trying to find as much info as possible, seems like stainless in number one for all, still interested in other fasteners as some customers like to have options.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

surferal said:


> thankyou for your input. The treated wood being used will be treated with cca not the newer acq which is more corrosive. Trying to find as much info as possible, seems like stainless in number one for all, still interested in other fasteners as some customers like to have options.


 
I hope your kidding about the "some customers want options".

Why would you give a customer a option for something that could really come back and bite you. Or at best give you a bad reputation if something fails.


----------



## surferal (Feb 21, 2008)

No I'm not kidding about explaining to the customer their options. I believe they should know what is available to them and why they are paying a higher price for a stainless product rather than a hot dipped product even though both are code approved. Personally I would have a hard time using hot dipped ( I would not) if the customer chose that. 100% of the time the customer will choose the better product themselves if given the correct information.


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi guys Iam not shure but I think that what is happening here is the chemicals in the timber acting as an Electrolyte.Look up galvanic series on wikipedia,hope this helps.


----------

